
P-value statements and their unintended(?) consequences - learnfromerror
https://errorstatistics.com/2019/11/30/p-value-statements-and-their-unintended-consequences-the-june-2019-asa-presidents-corner/
======
learnfromerror
The ASA's P-value project: why it's doing more harm than good
[https://errorstatistics.com/2019/11/14/the-asas-p-value-
proj...](https://errorstatistics.com/2019/11/14/the-asas-p-value-project-why-
its-doing-more-harm-than-good-cont-from-11-4-19/)

------
learnfromerror
P-value thresholds: forfeit at your peril.
[https://errorstatistics.files.wordpress.com/2019/11/mayo-201...](https://errorstatistics.files.wordpress.com/2019/11/mayo-2019-forfeit-
own-peril-european_journal_of_clinical_investigation-2.pdf)

------
learnfromerror
The ASA's latest recommendations to journals is to ban using "significance" &
"significant", & never use any pre-designated p-value in interpreting results.
The result is that there can be no tests & no falsifications even of the
statistical kind.

